# F-scale test



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I scored a 2.533333. I am "a liberal airhead."

Sometimes the truth hurts.

http://www.anesi.com/fscale.htm


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I was a 3.76, said I was normal. I wonder if I can have those results certified and give them to the Colonel. He things I'm a fry short of a happy meal.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

3.933333333333333
You are disciplined but tolerant; a true American.

:wink:  8)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> I scored a 2.533333. I am "a liberal airhead."
> 
> Sometimes the truth hurts.
> 
> http://www.anesi.com/fscale.htm


Ah well, I am a 2.87 but it don't hurt - but I am not a liberal airhead - I don't think their label is accurate.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

3.233333333 here! 
Yep! I'm just a nice old granpa........now. :-#


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

3.83 "You are disciplined but tolerant; a true American."

ha...


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

jajajaja!

3.633, Disciplined but tolerant; a true American.

...and I am, because America is a continent!!! not a country...

The country is UNITED STATES...of America!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bear in mind this is a screen for how susceptible you'd be to fascism. :lol: "true american" is a loaded term. :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

4.0666666 disciplined but tolerant; a true American

Is mine that high because I'm Southern by the grace of God ???? :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

4.066666666666666

You are disciplined but tolerant; a true American.



Imagine that. I'm NOT a "bleeding heart liberal" after all...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Andres Martin said:


> jajajaja!
> 
> 3.633, Disciplined but tolerant; a true American.
> 
> ...


Excellent Andres!
I'm always amaized at the "Americans" here in the States that don't understand that.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

3.5333333333

You are disciplined but tolerant; a true American.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Bear in mind this is a screen for how susceptible you'd be to fascism. :lol: "true american" is a loaded term. :wink:


Yep the buckets judging the test taker were developed AFTER the test, probably a judgement call by whoever put it on the internet. 

I feel like a TRUE American because I would not support a Facist government and would be in the group that tried to turn it around. IOW I support the principles of the Constitution on which our country is based, not the vision of a particular leader.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

2.3. So that makes me a bleeding airhead! Then again, I have had only one cup of coffee...

Even so, some of the questions were in such absolutist terms, I felt an automatic repugnance. We should all be on the alert for demagogy; our bias is an exploitable weakness.

For example, I have a personal vendetta against those who prey on children, and wife beaters. In spite of that, personal vendetta has no place in government, and should not be part of public policy. Of course, public policy is shaped by societal norms, which is why demagogy has such a seductive pull.

Then again, and yet, and yet. Yep I scored on the low end of the scale! :lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> 2.3. So that makes me a bleeding airhead! Then again, I have had only one cup of coffee...
> 
> Even so, some of the questions were in such absolutist terms, I felt an automatic repugnance. We should all be on the alert for demagogy; our bias is an exploitable weakness.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a tongue-in-cheek test. I think my favorite one was "pretend it's 1946 when you answer this one..." Try the "Political Compass" thread, that's a more thoughtful one. This one's just for fun, although I have to admit I am all for taking down wife and child beaters. I scored positively Mussolini-ish on that one. ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahahaahhah, scored 4.233333333333333 "a true american", very close to the 4.5 "you may want to practise with your left hand" though


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

4.766666666666667- "You may want to practice doing things with your left hand"....
hmm.... weird because I'm already left-handed 
...too many 6's... am I evil or something? :twisted: :?


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

My score was 2.666666

"You are a liberal airhead."

That's no surprise!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

3.1 a diciplined & tollerent.. true American....Yipee !!!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

3.833 Another true American here!


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

4.333333333333333


"You are disciplined but tolerant; a true American."



Andy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I refuse to be labeled :roll:


----------



## Jacob Tallmon (Aug 13, 2006)

Labels being nothing but excuses to fit a predetemined mold and not create your own legacy...

I got a 4.13333 and my wife got a 4.3333. My dog hit the computer part way through and got a .09. He is hungarian after all....


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

2.8......am I really from the South!!!! No wonder I don't always "fit in".

This has to remain a secret, I could "get run out of town"!!!  :lol: 

Debbie


----------

